# Constant chewing down hammocks - ideas to stop?



## WriterRat (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey all - it's been awhile since I've posted. Been busy with school and rat mommy-ing.

I've moved my girls to a larger cage with more climbing room, so, I put in several hammocks, hanging toys, etc. Except, I have the problem that one of my rats won't stop chewing all the hanging items down. I, of course, have all kinds of chewables for the girls (chew blocks, wooden chew toys - I even give them homegrown and handpicked pecans still in the shell, which they love to chew through and nibble on). While one rat loves the hammocks, she can't use them for more than 2 days before they're chewed down.

Any tips for getting Ruby rat to stop chewing on things she shouldn't be? For a while, I gave her a bit of a mist on the back with a spray bottle and she stopped, but now, she often waits til I'm sleeping to destroy cage accessories. I'm about to give up on making any more hanging items!


----------



## RATTIE X JOE (Feb 16, 2012)

on my hammock the clips which it hangs from is metal so they wouldnt be able to chew it down ?


http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&safe=off&gbv=2&biw=1280&bih=709&tbm=isch&tbnid=uZLKktsDCUCgQM:&imgrefurl=http://www.fretten.nl/index.php%3Fmain_page%3Dproduct_info%26cPath%3D31_59%26products_id%3D181%26language%3Den&docid=Bo2_nIGqPfgEQM&itg=1&imgurl=http://www.fretten.nl/images/b_647.jpg&w=483&h=326&ei=K71PT6GpIISDOo75yZ8K&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=506&sig=110573859644375002007&page=1&tbnh=162&tbnw=239&start=0&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0&tx=66&ty=80


----------



## WriterRat (Dec 20, 2011)

I have something similar, but one rat will chew down the fabric corners that attach - I can't figure it out. It's like she has a personal vendetta against hammocks.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope mine don't learn that trick! One of my babies chewed a little hole in the cage liner and I found him burrowed underneath.


----------



## Megamonkey (Feb 28, 2012)

If your making them put wire inside the ties but if your not i dont know because i always make mine


----------



## ChelseaMorning (Feb 28, 2012)

Do they have a bitter apple spray for rats? I used hot sauce to get my horse to stop chewing the wood in his stall.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

For really serious chewers either make your own cheap hammocks out of placemats from the dollarstore or you can get a sputnik and hang it on the top of the cage...rats adore them


----------



## WriterRat (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, all, for the feedback. I really like the Sputniks! I've been looking into getting one, but they're a little difficult to find in the states. Apparently, they're quite popular overseas!

{update:} Found one at wag.com. Cute little site for toys and such!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

What is a sputnik??!


----------



## WriterRat (Dec 20, 2011)

Wanted to say, I got my Sputnik! It's fantastic, and so far, both rats have not done any chewing.
RatMama - since we're in the states, Sputniks are hard to find here. But, I did find one from Wag.com (http://www.wag.com/smallanimal/p/lixit-critter-space-pod-122022) called a "space pod."


----------

